# Sirius, Chrysler Grow Vehicle Lines with Sat Radio



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sirius and the Chrysler Group said they completed the launch of the 2005 model year lineup of Chrysler, Jeep and Dodge vehicles that will have the satellite radio service.

Mike Kane, director of feature innovation and advanced technology strategy at Chrysler Group, said production rates for 2004 are on-par with the auto manufacturer's initial 100,000 unit goal. And total volumes of more than 500,000 Sirius equipped-vehicles are expected during the next model year, the company said.

Chrysler Group said it further instituted factory installations on these 13 vehicle lines for the 2005 model year: Chrysler 300, Chrysler PT Cruiser, Chrysler Town and Country, Chrysler Pacifica, Chrysler Sebring, Jeep Grand Cherokee, Jeep Liberty, Dodge Ram Pickup, Dodge Magnum, Dodge Dakota Pickup, Dodge Stratus, Dodge Durango, and Dodge Caravan.

The Chrysler Group offers Sirius as a factory-installed option on 2005 Chrysler, Jeep and Dodge vehicles for $195.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Chrysler & Sirius also include one year of service in the $195 price.


----------

